# Phrag. pearcei - 2 plants



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2015)

From Alfredo Manrique:







From Orchids Limited:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 28, 2015)

I love the grassy foliage on this species. The flowers might appear to be a bit simple, lacking bright colors, but when you look closely, you see that they are full of character.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice Dot.

Turn them into bushes:wink:


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 28, 2015)

Beautifully grown and photographed. You've captured the grace of this species.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice color. I thought you said your best plants were at the show?


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 28, 2015)

very nice


----------



## troy (Mar 28, 2015)

The stripes and coloring reminds of a piece of candy lol.. awesome blooms!!!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice pearceis, and great photography! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2015)

I always love the Groucho eyebrows. A tiny pair of glasses
wouldn't be amiss. I think both are lovely.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 29, 2015)

abax said:


> I always love the Groucho eyebrows. A tiny pair of glasses
> wouldn't be amiss. I think both are lovely.



I've got you covered.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 29, 2015)

Great photos indeed!


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 29, 2015)

Great photos of great plants, the second one is my favourite.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice Dot.

I love the tinge of purple in the lateral sepals.

Keep sharing those wonderful photos...although I must admit I'm green with envy!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2015)

Are they both from the same pod/group? interesting difference in color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Nice color. I thought you said your best plants were at the show?


Well, I felt the first plant should have more spikes for the number of growths, so I didn't include it. The second wasn't open when we put together the display.


mrhappyrotter said:


> I've got you covered.


What fun! 



NYEric said:


> Are they both from the same pod/group? interesting difference in color.



Couldn't be -- the first came from South America, the second from Minnesota. I doubt they collaborated.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 30, 2015)

Great species Dot. Did you ever get a piece of mine?

Nice touch Mr. Happy


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Great species Dot. Did you ever get a piece of mine?
> 
> Nice touch Mr. Happy



Yes -- ecuadorense, Rick. Hasn't bloomed yet, but Mem. Ed Murphy is blooming nicely right now.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful plants and photos, Dot!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 5, 2015)

Gorgeous flowers and photos as usual Dot! 
For me the second one is an 'ecuadorense' form!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Both are very nice. I think I like the first one best.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Gorgeous flowers and photos as usual Dot!
> For me the second one is an 'ecuadorense' form!



Please explain why you think that.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 8, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Please explain why you think that.



Hi Dot here is a link.....

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34254&highlight=ecuadorense


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2015)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Hi Dot here is a link.....
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34254&highlight=ecuadorense



Thanks -- I'd lost track of that thread.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2015)

I thought it might be interesting to see the two pearcei flowers side-by-side. They had fallen off, so they are not pristine. Was was interesting to me is they are the same size:


----------



## Gilda (Apr 12, 2015)

Beautiful plants ,blooms and photo !


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice one,Dot!


----------

